
Asher Wolf's website hacked for speaking up (!Photosensitivity) - TheZenPsycho
http://asherwolf.com
======
TheZenPsycho
mirror now at <http://asherwolf.net> and pastebin text
<http://pastebin.com/GDVSsj8V>

\--- A note, Anon Austria has said that they didn't do this.

~~~
lucb1e
Not that Anon or Anonymous can say anything since they're don't have any sort
of leadership. People identifying with the group may speak up, but that
doesn't make it an official statement.

~~~
TheZenPsycho
In this particular case, they can
<https://twitter.com/anonaustria/status/285125967830208512>

------
revelation
The majority of whats detailed in her post has nothing to do with sexism.

------
samthetechie
@samthetechie Response to @Asher_Wolf "Dear Hacker Community – We Need To
Talk." Posted on pastebin and blogger: <http://pastebin.com/KbyFsbKq>
[http://samthetechie.blogspot.com/2013/01/response-to-dear-
ha...](http://samthetechie.blogspot.com/2013/01/response-to-dear-hacker-
community-we.html)

------
lysol
Maybe add a photosensitivity warning on that link, bro.

~~~
TheZenPsycho
It won't let me edit the title so... _shrug_

------
antihero
What a bunch of pathetic little arseholes. Hacking should be a tool to fight
oppression, not one used to impose it.

------
ioanpopovici
Cracked is the word, not hacked...

------
z_
I couldn't care less.

~~~
etfb
You must be very busy, posting that comment on every single article that you
don't care about. Gosh you're amazing!

------
drivebyacct2
Remember, now, from yesterday's thread: there's no problem here. It's her
fault, it's in her head and she needs therapy.

~~~
AlSweigart
It's her fault that her website was hacked?

------
Deprogrammer9
I'M CALLING BULLSHIT! We are being trolled no question.

~~~
TheZenPsycho
By you? yes. no question you are a troll.

